
SoftBank became Silicon Valley’s persona non grata - simonpure
https://www.ft.com/content/52f853c0-ee44-4884-b03f-51f7c9472645
======
lowdose
You can't expect to put a cocktail dress on a horse and sell it as an exotic
unicorn.

~~~
belval
Non native English speaker here, would you mind explaining that saying?

~~~
ta999999171
Look up the phrase "lipstick on a pig".

